# Radon Zr race 6.0



## wa2lugge (20. September 2011)

hi ich wollte mir ein neues bike kaufen ich bin absoluter neuling also kenn mich überhaupt nicht aus 
wollte wissen wieviel bar man für die reba braucht wiege 60kilo
und ob man bei der negativkammer genau so viel druck braucht


----------



## runfr33 (21. September 2011)

Ich habe an meiner Reba auf der linken Seite ein Schild, wo die entsprechenden Druckangaben bei verschiedenen Körpergewichten angegeben sind.

Gruß
Ron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wa2lugge (22. September 2011)

ok danke


----------

